# Software Build v10.1 2019.36.2.7 b460230 (11/26/19)



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Lets talk about 2019.36.2.7.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Only Model S playing so far.


----------

